# Camellia plants and bees



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never seen the ladies working camellia bushes, but maybe I missed their lunch hour.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I have seen bees working some varieties of camellia, and I have read where other beeks have observed bee working them. From what I have seen and heard the bees are using the camellia mainly as a pollen source.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I live in Smithfield, VA and yes, the bees are all over my fall blooming camellias since that is the only thing in flower right now. They don't stay there all day, so maybe once they work them over real good, they go searching for other flowers.


----------

